# Cutters



## aubiepolo (Jun 15, 2010)

What type of cutters are you guys using? I've got a Olfa 9mm from SW for cutting, but what are the best uses for the larger size you found?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Huh what ??????

Cutters?

Is this a paperhanger question?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the stanley quick change utility knife.

Welcome to PT feel free to go to http://www.painttalk.com/f3/ and let us get to know you better.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Olfa knives w/the snap off blades


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I use the stanley quick change utility knife.
> 
> Welcome to PT feel free to go to http://www.painttalk.com/f3/ and let us get to know you better.


You and me bro, the old standard.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh I had the wrong idea when I read the title of the thread.

I thought there were just a whole lot of depressed people because someone else came up with the IPE stir stick idea first :whistling2:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Lenox trumps Stanley. Stanley is for Bob Villa clones.:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like my olfa


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Lenox trumps Stanley. Stanley is for Bob Villa clones.:jester:


Yeah, but you can get the gold blades and dat be making it nice.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I buy the cheap ones because they always get misplaced. (then I buy a couple new ones and an old one appears from thin air!)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I buy the cheap ones because they always get misplaced. (then I buy a couple new ones and an old one appears from thin air!)


EVERY tool on my van works that way! What I love is when the van is a mess, you can't find the tool, so you go to the paintstore to buy another one. Then you find it the next day in the _one spot _you didn't look!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Also never send anyone under 25 to look for any tool anywhere.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Also never send anyone under 25 to look for any tool anywhere.


_Well _over 25 here. I'm pretty anal about keeping the van organized. EVERY item has a place. But sometimes it just happens. Like its late on the final day of a job. Thats when we usually just toss everything inside. Hence the "lost tools"......


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah I know you are I'm just making fun of the younger guys and them looking for things


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, I _never _let a new guy go to the van. They always seem to get "lost"......


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you notice they have no sense of time when they get to your van?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Have you notice they have no sense of time when they get to your van?


A trip to the van _always _seems to last about the time it takes to smoke a cigarette.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I sent a guy for a ladder to get off the roof a couple of years ago and it was about 5 mins before he came back, man I was fit to be tied.


----------

